

Running SQL Queries on Amazon S3 - tshiran
http://drill.apache.org/blog/2014/12/09/running-sql-queries-on-amazon-s3/

======
Ellen_Friedman
Great time for those interested in more convenient and effective BI tools to
try Apache Drill - blog explains some of the uses.

